# Questions about fursuits



## Amyntor (Jul 26, 2009)

I just have a few questions about fursuits...

Are there people/places that make them to specificaions regularly?
Do males wear female fursuits and vice versa? And if so, how hard is it to get one made like that?
If someone is wearing a fursuit of the opposite gender, do people say anything to them about it? Or is it all cool? And if they are wearing the opposite genders, do they not say much/anything, or do they just talk like everything is normal?

Just curious about fursuits and how things go when people meet up at the meetings. Been considering getting involved in it myself. If anyone wants to answer me here, or PM with me an answer/their experiences, it'd be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 26, 2009)

There are tons of people who make custom fursuits.    I do, for one.

It's fairly common to have opposite gendered suits, yes.  Guys with girl suits and girls with guy suits, I've seen both.  They're not that hard to make either way, really.  I'd say the female suits for male wearers are a little more work, since you have to add quite a lot of padding, whereas male suits are mostly about binding under the suit, really.

I've never seen anybody get any grief about wearing a fursuit of either gender, but I personally have always worn matching gender suits, so somebody else might be able to tell you differently.  Of course with a GOOD suit you can't tell the gender of the wearer, just of the suit itself.  

Don't know about talking.  A lot of people don't talk in suit at all, I suspect it's really up to you.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> Don't know about talking.  A lot of people don't talk in suit at all, I suspect it's really up to you.



It is indeed up to you. If anyone gives you crap about it, they need to chill out. Some people really don't like it. If you want to avoid any of that, just get a moving jaw on your suit so it looks more natural =3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 26, 2009)

People who complain when others talk in their suit are stupid and have stupid faces.

I talk in my suit and don't have a moving jaw. It's my suit. I'll talk in it if I want to. When you pay for my suit and my convention fees, then you can tell me how to act in my own suit.


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2009)

Amyntor said:


> If someone is wearing a fursuit of the opposite gender, do people say anything to them about it? Or is it all cool? And if they are wearing the opposite genders, do they not say much/anything, or do they just talk like everything is normal?


It's like a guy who wear woman's dress. Sure it is weird to see in the eyes of most people... It all depends on how well your fursuit is made... A guy in a beautiful extremely well made female foxy fursuit is cool to see in my opinion (in an artistic sense).


----------



## Shino (Jul 27, 2009)

Amyntor said:


> Are there people/places that make them to specificaions regularly?


 Well, they don't roll off a factory line, if that's what you mean. Every fursuit is custom made to fit the commissioner with a one-of-a-kind design. Every fursuit is unique, and there are many different fursuit makers with different styles.


Amyntor said:


> Do males wear female fursuits and vice versa? And if so, how hard is it to get one made like that?


 Gender-opposite suits are somewhat common, and it's really just a matter of putting padding in the right area to either create or hide the boobs, depending on what gender you're going for. There are also a few makers that do suits with male parts, but that's not for this thread.


Amyntor said:


> ...do they not say much/anything, or do they just talk like everything is normal?


 Talking in suit is really personal prefrence, but it's pretty much a rule that you shouldn't talk around children in suit. Tends to confuse them.
Personally, I don't talk in suit both because my voice doesn't fit the suit, and people couldn't hear me through the facemask even if I did. I've gotten really good at pantomiming though.


Amyntor said:


> Just curious about fursuits and how things go when people meet up at the meetings.


 Furry cons are huge amounts of fun, whether you go in suit or not. There's always lots to do, and just hanging out with other furries is fun in and of itsself. I also tend to wear my fursuit at my friend's house, just because I enjoy wearing it and they get a kick out of it.

Fursuiting isn't for everyone, but if you're into it, it's a huge amount of fun!


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 27, 2009)

It's easy to be a female in a male character suit. My characters that I have suits for are male but I'm a female. And honestly, no one knows that though until they see you with the same badges walking around a con without the suit on or if you take the head off. Unless you're fairly large in the chest, it's hard to tell in a fursuit. Males wearing female suits I think would be a bit harder because that would require pading in the chest to make them actually look like girls.


----------



## Amyntor (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the answers all. Seriously considering trying fursuiting and maybe going to a con. But...I'd be one of the ones that didn't match their suit...so probably better if I didn't say anything then in my suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 27, 2009)

You ask about it being to "Specification?". I'm not too sure what you mean about that.

I will say that no one really cares at a convention if a guy wears a fem suit, or a girl where's a masculine suit.

However when it comes to having fem suits...with giant boobs don't you dare get one and do what a certain idiot does, and go out into public with it regularly wearing a ratty t-shirt that does not cover up the giant melons.

What I mean to say is, certain kinds of suits have a time and a place.


----------



## Amyntor (Jul 27, 2009)

By specification, I mean a suit made to look like my forum avatar or something. Basically, not a generic wolf, or bear, or cat, etc. As to your comment about chest size...realistic is what I'd do if it was me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 27, 2009)

Amyntor said:


> By specification, I mean a suit made to look like my forum avatar or something. Basically, not a generic wolf, or bear, or cat, etc. As to your comment about chest size...realistic is what I'd do if it was me.



Oooh...I see.

Fur-suit makers usually don't require you to stick to basic species colors. So yeah, it's easy to find someone to build something to specification but if it is a really complicated suit you might want do your research and find someone who has shown themselves to be capable of that kind of thing.

As for chest size...I see plenty of fem suits at AC that have a realistic chest size.


----------

